# The Hollywood Left



## American_Jihad (Feb 20, 2013)

*The Hollywood Left Hijacks LincolnAgain*​
February 20, 2013 
By Ben Shapiro 

Reprising their anti-Israel screed in Munich (2005), Steven Spielberg and Tony Kushner are at it again in their widely acclaimed new best picture nominee, Lincoln. The film itself is refreshingly free of wild leftist sucker punches, except for a bizarre rewriting of history that left two Connecticut Congressmen on the wrong side of the 13th Amendment banning slavery. But that doesnt mean that its creators wont spin the story of Barack Obama as a replay of Lincolns life.

The latest move in that direction came this week when Kushner, an Israel-hating radical leftist, told Charlie Rose that Barack Obamas big win in 2012 signified the end of the Reagan era ideology. He stated:

...

Hollywood has done its part to interpret Barack Obama as a great president, the same way they rewrote FDR into a dynamo of economic genius. If George W. Bush were still president, Lincoln would never have been made; no one in Hollywood would have tolerated the comparison, even inadvertent, between Bush and Obama. But Obamas record is substantially worse than Bushs in virtually every area, and Bush was no great shakes. The difference? Obamas a far-left radical. And the Lincoln project is designed to achieve the same goal Barack Obama tried to achieve with his second inaugural address: hijacking American history and rewriting it to fit leftist narratives.

The Hollywood Left Hijacks Lincoln?Again


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 20, 2013)

Tony Kushner and Steven Spieilberg are both Jewish. I doubt they're anti-Israel.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *The Hollywood Left Hijacks LincolnAgain*​
> February 20, 2013
> By Ben Shapiro
> 
> ...



Actually what was "hijacked" is your own article.  That's not a Kushner quote at all; it's part of the blog.  You misquoted the whole thing.  Kushner said none of the above.

Are you working for the DNC to make the right look stupid?  Because if you are, you deserve a raise.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 20, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Tony Kushner and Steven Spieilberg are both Jewish. I doubt they're anti-Israel.



The left in general are self loathing...


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 20, 2013)

Pogo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *The Hollywood Left Hijacks LincolnAgain*​
> ...



And yet you don't supply any links to back up yo liberal B/S...

Watching the Obama presidency through the lens of Lincoln has been a transformative thing for me - Google Search.

Steven Spielberg and Tony Kushner rewriting history - Google Search


...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Duh - it's your link I'm talking about, dumbass.
How do you quote from your own links without reading them??  

That note isn't "conservative" or "liberal" -- it's _*editorial*_.  You claimed this Kushner guy said something that he _*didn't*_ say.  You put a blogger's words in his mouth.  That's what "misrepresented" means.  Also known as "lying".

Dumb shit.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 20, 2013)

Pogo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And yet you don't supply any links to back up yo liberal B/S...

Watching the Obama presidency through the lens of Lincoln has been a transformative thing for me - Google Search.

Steven Spielberg and Tony Kushner rewriting history - Google Search


Yawn, that was EZ...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2013)

This IS the link, retard.... the one in your OP.  Again, read s l o w... this is not a political comment, it's editorial.  Watch, I'll highlight where you fucked up in your fog of ignorance:



American_Jihad said:


> *The Hollywood Left Hijacks Lincoln&#8230;Again*​
> February 20, 2013
> By Ben Shapiro
> 
> ...



See the part in big red letters???

That's where you're lying.  Kushner said none of that.  Zero.  What you followed "He stated" with was _*the body of what the blogger wrote*_.  It's not a quote.  It's a blog.

Learn to _read_.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 22, 2013)

Pogo said:


> This IS the link, retard.... the one in your OP.  Again, read s l o w... this is not a political comment, it's editorial.  Watch, I'll highlight where you fucked up in your fog of ignorance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And you know I consider myself a person of the left. And  and I have left impatience with the pace - Google Search

Again, That was EZ...


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 22, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *The Hollywood Left Hijacks LincolnAgain*​
> February 20, 2013
> By Ben Shapiro
> 
> ...



How was Munich anti-Israel?


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 22, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Tony Kushner and Steven Spieilberg are both Jewish. I doubt they're anti-Israel.



Chomsky is also Jewish and he is a HUGE antisemite! Leftist Jew are usually coward, that believe if they give in to Islamofacist, then they will some how accept American, the West and Israel!


----------



## jasonnfree (Feb 22, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Kushner and Steven Spieilberg are both Jewish. I doubt they're anti-Israel.
> ...



The left is self loathing?  Any facts to back this up?


----------



## jasonnfree (Feb 22, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Kushner and Steven Spieilberg are both Jewish. I doubt they're anti-Israel.
> ...



Some statements in this thread is beyond belief.  No facts, just opinion.  I usually put an IMO after my beliefs.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 22, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *The Hollywood Left Hijacks LincolnAgain*​
> ...



How was Munich anti-Israel? - Google Search

Munich anti israel - Google Search


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 15, 2013)

*Hollywoods Undying Love for Communist Angela Davis*

April 15, 2013 
By Arnold Ahlert






Recently, The Daily Beast disgraced itself by providing a platform for communist Bill Ayers to spread unchallenged lies about his background in the Weather Underground terrorist organization, which is presently the subject of an exonerating new film by leftist actor Robert Redford. The film, The Company You Keep, is not unlike the prior whitewash of communism Redford presented in the 1973 film The Way We Were, co-starring fellow left-winger Barbra Streisand. Following in Redfords footsteps, some of the biggest names in Hollywood have just released an equally mendacious portrait of radical Angela Davis in the documentary Free Angela & All Political Prisoners, a work that further popularizes Daviss fictional persona as a social justice advocate and racial equality icon of the Sixties. What audiences will be robbed of in this historical distortion, however, is a truthful look at Daviss political career  filled as it is with violent militarism, racial hatred and complicity in murder.  The documentary will also not reveal the destructive work Davis continues today by promoting the release of black criminals back into black communities to further terrorize their populations (90% of the victims of black criminals are black).

Thus, while Daviss celebrity followers set out to whitewash a brutal totalitarians legacy, it would seem to be an appropriate occasion to take a look back at the true historical record of Angela Daviss life.

...

Hollywood?s Undying Love for Communist Angela Davis | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 17, 2013)

*Robert Redfords Terrorist Heroes*​
April 16, 2013 
By Bosch Fawstin

ALL OF IT, said Robert Redford, when asked if he supported the bombings by The Weather Underground.

Redford came out for terrorism on a mainstream morning television show in an interview with democrat-operative-leftist-hack George Stephanopoulos, who was slobbering over Redfords pro-terrorist movie, The Company You Keep. I drew my illustration of Redford, below, days ago, and I wonder if hes for the terrorist attack in Boston today. Or maybe he wants to wait and see if its leftist terrorists before he decides hes all for it. Below is a list of what Robert Redford was for, via Sean Hannity on FOX News.

The Weather Undergrounds history of terrorism consisted of:

1970: SFPD Bombing (1 Killed)

1970: NYPD Bombing (7 Hurt)

1970: NYC Explosion (3 Killed)

1971-72: Capital & Pentagon Attacked

1981: Armed Robbery (3 Killed)

...

And instead of being shunned for his naked support of terrorism, Hollywood rewards Redford with a prominent part in the next Captain America film. Maybe hell play the anti-Captain America? No, because, as hes done throughout his career, he needs to play some decent, semi-pro-American characters every once in a while in order to fund his Anti-American films.

Robert Redford?s Terrorist Heroes | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 30, 2013)

*The President of Hollywood*​
April 30, 2013 By Ben Shapiro

...

Now, however, Barack Obama is president. And that means that no one will have the gall to either pan his performance at the White House Correspondents Dinner or make jokes about his performance as president. The left got Stephen Colbert during the Bush years. The right got Conan OBrien planting a sloppy kiss on Obamas posterior last weekend.

Never mind that Obama left himself wide open for some kill shots. The overweeningly arrogant president opened by hopping onstage to DJ Khaleds All I Do Is Win, then celebrated himself from the first word: How do you like my new entrance music? Rush Limbaugh warned you about this  second term, baby. He added, Actually, my advisors were a little worried about the new rap entrance music. They are a little more traditional. They suggested that I should start with some jokes at my own expense, just take myself down a peg.  I was like, guys, after four and a half years, how many pegs are there left? Then he attacked the media: The fact is I really do respect the press.  I recognize that the press and I have different jobs to do. My job is to be President; your job is to keep me humble.  Frankly, I think Im doing my job better.

So naturally, when Conan got his shot, he promptly pulled his punches.

...

After the Correspondents Dinner, OBrien stopped by the White House to stand behind the press secretarys podium. That prompted the Deadline Hollywood team to remark, Conan OBrien Pretends To Be Obama Press Secretary for the Day. But hed already done that. After all, most of Hollywood is an Obama press office at this point.

The President of Hollywood | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## MeadHallPirate (Apr 30, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Hollywood has done its part to interpret Barack Obama as a great president, the same way they rewrote FDR into a dynamo of economic genius. If George W. Bush were still president, Lincoln would never have been made; no one in Hollywood would have tolerated the comparison, even inadvertent, between Bush and Obama. *But Obama&#8217;s record is substantially worse than Bush&#8217;s in virtually every area*, and Bush was no great shakes. The difference? Obama&#8217;s a far-left radical. And the Lincoln project is designed to achieve the same goal Barack Obama tried to achieve with his second inaugural address: hijacking American history and rewriting it to fit leftist narratives.
> 
> The Hollywood Left Hijacks Lincoln?Again



ahoy American_Jihad,

respectfully, matey, Mr. Obama's record looks sorta similar to Mr. Bush's, though its a bit more conservative.

1)  under Mr. Obama's time as skipper, the growth in Government spendin' hath slowed significantly.

2)  under Mr. Obama's tenure, gun rights hath also been modestly expanded.

3)  under President "Pakistani-airspace-my-ass" Obama, we've also seen a robust foreign policy, which hath included a spirited use 'o Predator drones, the continued glorious suspension 'o habeas corpus, but sadly, no nation buildin'.

4)  with Mr. Obama sittin' on the bridge, we've also witnessed incredible, fantastic, heroic support 'o the 1%, courtesy 'o dynamic policy from the Fed.

5)  with the exception 'o the CAFE standards bein' slated to change, Mr. Obama hath been blessedly comatose on the environment.  thats a good thing, aye?

6)  the signature piece 'o legislation thats come outta the Obama administration hath been the Affordable Care Act, which has the Individual Mandate (a GOP creation) as its core tenet.

he's governed, more or less, as a moderate conservative.  *shiver me timbers, avast ye!!!!*

in regards to yer other point...

...Hollywood wants to make movies, first and foremost, that folks wanna see, me hearty.  its agnostic, politically.  they're businessmen.  

if folks yearned to see epic films 'o hedge fund owners strugglin' with which Monet to purchase fer thar mansion in the Hamptons, thats what Mr. Spielberg would be producin'.  likewise, if test screenings fer Avatar indicated that the audience wished to see the US multinational crush the indigenous tribe that were the protagonists fer Mr. Cameron's 3D fantasy, thats probably what ye woulda seen.

the thing is, folks don't go to the movies fer a dose 'o conservative dogma.  thats not what inspires folks, generally....at least not in the movie theatre.

_*salutes*_

- MeadHallPirate


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 4, 2013)

*Harry Belafonte: Inside Every Hollywood Liberal Is a Totalitarian Screaming to Get Out*​
June 4, 2013 By Ben Shapiro 

Appearing on MSNBC, singer and former civil rights icon Harry Belafonte told President Barack Obama how he should take control of the political debate. His answer? Jail opponents. &#8220;That there should be this lingering infestation of really corrupt people who sit trying to dismantle the wishes of the people, the mandate that has been given to Barack Obama, and I don&#8217;t know what more they want,&#8221; Belafonte told race hustler Al Sharpton. &#8220;The only thing left for Barack Obama to do is to work like a third world dictator and just put all these guys in jail.&#8221;

Belafonte added that Republicans were &#8220;violating the American desire,&#8221; and described Republicans as an &#8220;infestation.&#8221;

This is the true language of the Hollywood left unmasked. The great lie of Hollywood is that leftists may not agree with you, but they&#8217;ll die for your right to say it. The truth is somewhat less glorious: they&#8217;ll fire you for your right to say it. The same sort of totalitarianism evidenced by Belafonte here runs rampant throughout Hollywood. It doesn&#8217;t matter what the issue is: if you take the wrong side, the Hollywood left wants you shut down completely and utterly. If they had the power of the prisons, they&#8217;d use it.

When Miss California, Carrie Prejean, told the Miss USA contest in 2009 that she was for traditional marriage, that prompted this little gem of liberal tyranny from rumormonger Perez Hilton, a judge in that contest: &#8220;She&#8217;s a dumb bitch! And a hypocrite too!&#8221; He later said he voted against her because &#8220;Miss USA should represent everyone. Her answer alienated millions of gay and lesbian Americans, their families and their supporters.&#8221; Forget the fact that there are far more millions of religious people who disapprove of homosexuality. Where Hilton comes from, those who disagree are shut down.

...

Harry Belafonte: Inside Every Hollywood Liberal Is a Totalitarian Screaming to Get Out | FrontPage Magazine





Bung Hole Buddies​


----------



## t_polkow (Jun 4, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *The Hollywood Left Hijacks Lincoln&#8230;Again*​
> February 20, 2013
> By Ben Shapiro
> 
> ...



Let's talk about code words for a while.
Hollywood Left?
Hollywood Liberal" and "New York Liberal" have long been code words for Jews.
From "pro-life" to talk about Dred Scott to "vouchers", to the Hollywood left modern American conservatism panders to bigotry without ever saying so openly.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 4, 2013)

*Hollywood activist Cromwell takes lead*


Mark Naglazas, The West Australian 
Updated June 4, 2013

...

It's also one of the rare times in his career that Cromwell has not played a villainous institutional figure, like Jack Bauer's father in 24, but a character that matches his own curmudgeonly anti- establishment self.

Inspired by his father John, who was blacklisted during the McCarthy era for his left-wing sympathies, Cromwell has spent his adult life involved in progressive causes, beginning with his membership of a committee to defend the Black Panther Party (an era covered by the recent Robert Redford film The Company You Keep).

An ethical vegan and a member of PETA, Cromwell was arrested in February this year for interrupting a University of Wisconsin Board of Regents meeting while showing a graphic photo of a cat to protest against the alleged mistreatment of animals on campus.

"All my adult life I've been a rebel and a radical so, yes, I do have a spiritual kinship with Craig, who took a stand for what he believed in, even though he was of an age that you would have expected him to be in an old folks' home," Cromwell says.

"What I like about Craig is that he made his point in his own quiet way and without resorting to what usually happens here in America, which is violence.

"When faced with those kinds of predicaments our response is to strike out.

"The Canadian response is 'Eh, I'm going to do it anyway'.

"I love that. He had the same feelings for questioning authority and resisting it but he didn't turn it into me-versus-them.

"He just went on with his life."

Indeed, Cromwell believes that the reach-for-the-gun attitude that has reached "crisis proportions" in America is fostered by the very industry which has provided him with a nice living for decades.

This is one of the contradictions of left-leaning Hollywood since Cromwell's father was accused by Howard Hughes of being a communist.

"We are a wartime culture. We are like Israel. We have been at war for so long we don't even know what peace is," says Cromwell, who played the US president in the adaptation of the Tom Clancy nuclear-strike thriller The Sum of All Fears. "Every conflict is resolved by somebody taking out a gun and shooting someone. "Look at the young man who was involved in the Boston Marathon bombing.

"They tracked him down and shot him. That doesn't happen in Europe or Canada or Australia."

...

Hollywood activist Cromwell takes lead - The West Australian


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 4, 2013)

*Woody Harrelson announces hes an anarchist, says Obama is like Nixon*​
Katie McHugh
6/3/13

...

I tend to not like politicians, because its a subtle form of prostitution, Harrelson said, lamenting the enormous influence corporations wield in political affairs. Or maybe not so subtle. Its all synchronized swimming to me. They all kneel and kiss the ring. Whos going to take on the oil industry or the medical industry?

...

Read more: Woody Harrelson an anarchist, says Obama is like Nixon | The Daily Caller


----------



## Granny (Jun 5, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Kushner and Steven Spieilberg are both Jewish. I doubt they're anti-Israel.
> ...



I don't know about Kushner, but Spielberg has done some really good movies about the plight of Jews during the WWII/Holocaust era.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 10, 2013)

*Hollywoods War on Heteronormativity*

July 9, 2013 By Ben Shapiro






For years, advocates of the gay rights movement have said that their goal is to make the world a more tolerant place for homosexuals. They have just as adamantly claimed that they had no intention of educating young children in the complexities of human sexuality. Not so in Hollywood.

Take, for example, the new animated film Boxtrolls, created by studio Laika. The film is a riff on the old Mrs. Doubtfire morality that suggests that all families are created equal, no matter what their composition. Families come in all shapes and sizes, the narrator of the preview says. Even rectangles.

This is not the studios first foray into same-sex material for children  in ParaNorman, one of the characters was a gay jock who comes out near the end of the film for no apparent reason.

Travis Knight, the 39-year-old president and CEO of Laika, says that this isnt activism. Were not in any way trying to be activists, he says. Were just trying to be who we are. All art and all artists have a point of view, a way of looking at the world. We want to make films that are bold and distinctive and enduring and actually have something meaningful to say.

That is nonsense. Activism is pushing a point of view in your work. Thats what Knight says hes doing. He should embrace his mission, so we can all have an honest conversation about material that is appropriate for children and material that is not.

...

Now, the left no longer even feels the necessity of playing games about the sexuality of childrens characters: it will simply create gay chidrens characters. Thats their prerogative, of course, but its also just another sign that Hollywood is happy to stoke the flames of a culture war raging throughout the country, and driving a deeper wedge between Americans who are happy to live together, but dont want their neighbors values shoved down their throat at the theater.

Hollywood?s War on Heteronormativity | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 16, 2013)

*Hollywood Condemns the Zimmerman Verdict*

July 16, 2013 By Ben Shapiro






The non-black folks who occupy Hollywoods higher echelon carry with their fancy cars and palatial estates an unearned sense of racial guilt. Most of those in Hollywood are socialists at heart, and thus cant reconcile their success with the disproportionate poverty they see around them. They have an especially hard time dealing with the fact that Hollywood is disproportionately non-black. At the same time, these Hollywood stars arent willing to give up their (as they perceive it) unearned wealth. Instead, they offer up sorrow for an evil world. They tweet for our sins.

This unearned guilt allows those in Hollywood to feel superior to others, which is, of course, the goal of most of those on the left. Hollywood liberals can avoid participating in productive pursuits to help others by voting Democratic, donating money to Barack Obama, and jabbering about the white heteronormative superstructure that signs their checks.

No wonder, then, that Hollywood went berserk, from top to bottom, over the jurys acquittal of George Zimmerman for second-degree murder and manslaughter in the killing of Trayvon Martin.

Leading the way were black Hollywoodites, an industry minority,  who preferred to constantly focus on phantom white racism rather than the far more pressing ills of the black community. Ice Cube tweeted, The Trayvon Martin verdict doesnt surprise me. Stanford [sic], FL never wanted Zimmerman arrested. Now hes free to kill another child. Never mind that Trayvon Martin was a muscular 17-year-old who towered over the clinically obese Zimmerman. Never mind that the evidence tended to show that Martin was on top of Zimmerman pounding his head on sidewalk. The facts dont matter. Race does.

*Busta Rhymes joined the party with this tweet: #ZIMMERMAN #NOTGUILTY!! GOD GOT A GREATER PUNISHMENT 4 THIS F BOY THAN THE COURT SYSTEM!! #Staytuned WE WILL LIVE 2 SEE HIM PAY!!*

...

Hollywood Condemns the Zimmerman Verdict | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 17, 2013)

*Stevie Wonder Announces Boycott of 200 Million Americans*

July 16, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield 

I don&#8217;t want to say that Stevie Wonder acted stupidly when he foolishly announced a plan to boycott 21 states, including the most populous states like California and Texas, with a combined population of 200 million people. I&#8217;ll leave that to his bookers and agents to explain to him that he acted stupidly when he announced a boycott of half the country.

...

Boycotting half the country is almost as smart as the time that George Lopez decided to boycott Arizona by refusing to buy Arizona soda&#8230; which is made in Brooklyn.

*What are the odds that Stevie Wonder will scuttle his boycott of half of America instead of &#8216;standing his ground&#8217;?*

Stevie Wonder Announces Boycott of 200 Million Americans | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## zonly1 (Jul 17, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Hollywood Condemns the Zimmerman Verdict*
> 
> July 16, 2013 By Ben Shapiro
> 
> ...


Race wars to divide an conguer,  why are 15k russian troops in America?

Russian troops in Fort Carson Colorado...have they left?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 17, 2013)

zonly1 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Hollywood Condemns the Zimmerman Verdict*
> ...



Russian troops in Fort Carson Colorado - Google Search


----------



## Survivalist (Jul 18, 2013)

I too wasted time and money seeing the new Lincoln movie.

Notice how leftists here try to compare Obama to Lincoln?  It's almost like those Kennedy-Lincoln conicidences they made back in the day:



But besides being representatives from Illinois and riding trains, Obama has much more in common with Vlad Lenin than he does with Lincoln:

Both Obama and Lenin were:

the same age taking power
both from mixed ethnic parents
both came to power in November
both share almost the same political views
both had Joe's as second's:  Joe Biden and Joe Stalin
both passed similar agendas once in power
both used slogan "Forward (for Communism)"


----------



## zonly1 (Jul 21, 2013)

What?s Really Behind the Rumor That DHS Is Bringing ?15,000 Russian Soldiers? Onto U.S. Soil? | Video | TheBlaze.com


American_Jihad said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



15,000 Russian Troops on US Soil to Prepare for ?Upcoming Disaster? | Patriot News Organization


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 25, 2013)

*ObamaCare Propaganda - Hollywood-Style*


July 25, 2013 By Ben Shapiro






...

Now, Hollywood has a new enemy: doctors.

That, at least, is the takeaway from the Obama administrations latest coordination effort with its friends and supporters in Hollywood. The Obama Health and Human Services Department has already reached out to professional sports leagues like the NFL and NBA to promote Obamacare, with mixed success. But now theyre finding even more fertile fields, right in the heartland of Tinseltown. This week, Obama top advisor Valerie Jarrett held a meeting at the White House with actors, musicians, writers and producers who expressed a personal interest in educating young people about the Affordable Care Act.

The White House is particularly interested in reaching out to young people because they will have to foot the bill of Obamacare. While the older generation gets to pay less for health insurance, group insurance programs will penalize the young and healthy, forcing them into more and more expensive premiums despite the fact that they need less healthcare. Who better to convince young people to endorse their financial destruction than the industry that asks them to fork over $30 for a 3D version of The Lone Ranger?

...

Hollywood is suffering financially. And its suffering from a lack of a moral cause, since the Supreme Court so rudely withdrew the liberal raison detre, gay marriage. Now Tinseltown can solve both problems at a stroke by pleasing the biggest consumer on the planet: the federal government. All it will take is a bit of wartime propaganda.

ObamaCare Propaganda ?- Hollywood-Style | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 30, 2013)

*Hollywoods Nonsensical Hatred for Anthony Weiner*

July 29, 2013 By Ben Shapiro 






Last Wednesday, Lena Dunham, supposed voice of her generation and creator of the unattractive-girls-have-sex-too version of Sex and the City known as Girls (HBO), sent out tweets criticizing perverse sexter and New York City mayoral candidate Anthony Weiner. In Weiners latest text exchange the girl in question says I cant believe someone like you would pay attention to someone like meIts literally a dream come true. This cuts to the heart of the abuse of power that is the substance of so many sex scandals. She continued, The problem isnt adultery, or perversity. Its wielding your position of authority to subjugate the women who dream of a piece of the pie.

If we listen to Dunham, wed expect all of Hollywood to be enraged by abuses of power in favor of soliciting even consensual sexual activity from young women. But Dunham, like her Hollywood colleagues, is a hypocrite. When she appeared during the Golden Globes onstage alongside career sexual harasser Bill Clinton, she swooned like an Elvis fan meeting the King. The highlights of my evening (aside from the obvious), she tweeted afterwards, were Bill Clinton and Jodie Foster.

...

So enough of the Anthony Weiner hypocrisy. Hollywoodites like Lena Dunham like to pretend they still have a moral center, but they obviously dont  theyve bought into a version of feminism that happens to coincide with Anthony Weiners wildest fantasies. They ought to vote for Weiner because he empowered 23-year-old feminists by sending them pictures of his penis. After all, isnt that the true meaning of principled leadership?

Hollywood?s Nonsensical Hatred for Anthony Weiner | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 2, 2013)

*Jay-Z: My Presence Is Charity*

August 2, 2013 By Ben Shapiro






Have you ever wondered why so many actors seem content to preach about Americas solutions without actually contributing to them? Why so many Hollywoodites promote higher taxes, but stash their cash in offshore bank accounts? Preach the necessity of carbon containment, but fly around in private jets? Vote Democrat but live Republican?

The answer lies in the peculiar self-centeredness of many in the entertainment industry. Granted a platform by the fates, they feel that their mere words can move mountains. Hence the offputting hubris of rapper and Obama ally Jay-Z, who told Rap Radars Elliott Wilson that he didnt need to expend time or effort on social change:

_My presence is charity. Just who I am. Just like Obamas is. Obama provides hope. Whether he does anything, the hope that he provides for a nation, and outside of America is enough. Just being who he is._
[You mean BLOWHARD]

...

Jay-Z: ?My Presence Is Charity? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 5, 2013)

*The Collaboration: Hollywoods Pact with Hitler*

August 5, 2013 By Ben Shapiro

...

In 1933, the German government went even further: they threatened to ban all American films in the country if Herman Mankiewicz and Sam Jaffe went ahead with an anti-Nazi film called The Mad Dog of Europe. The Hays Office, which ran the Motion Picture Producers and Distributors Association of America, tried to shut down the film. The picture eventually ended up being killed thanks to objections from Hollywood funders. The episode, writes Urwand, turned out to be the most important moment in all of Hollywoods dealings with Nazi Germany. It occurred in the first year of Hitlers rise to power, and it defined the limits of American movies for the remainder of the decade.

Nothing has changed.

Since September 11, 2001, the film and television industry has consistently refused to portray Islamists as enemies of the United States. As early as 2002, Hollywood was already cutting Islamic villains from mainstream films  The Sum of All Fears, based on the Tom Clancy book in which Palestinian terrorists gain access to a nuclear device, was altered so that the villains were now, ironically enough, neo-Nazis. Thats not atypical.

...

The Collaboration: Hollywood?s Pact with Hitler | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 13, 2013)

*Alec Baldwin to MSNBC, Hillary Clinton to NBC*​
August 12, 2013 By Ben Shapiro 

...

Ratings and liberalism rule the roost. Thats why the RNC is right. Thats why Alec Baldwin will soon be a news host. And thats why the Republican Party had better pull its collective head out of its posterior about the value of entertainment in shaping Americans views.

Alec Baldwin to MSNBC, Hillary Clinton to NBC | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 27, 2013)

*Paula Deen Murders Trayvon Martin*

August 26, 2013 By Ben Shapiro






According to Entertainment Weekly, the hit show Law & Order: SVU is scheduled to spend the third episode of its 15th season mashing up the case of celebrity chef Paula Deen and that of teenager Trayvon Martin. Deen, who lost a huge chunk of her career after admitting in a legal deposition that she had once used the n-word, will be portrayed by Cybill Shephard as a fearful white woman who turns to face a young black teenager  presumably a Trayvon lookalike  and shoots him dead. ABC News reports, The episode will touch on racial profiling, self-defense and how the two mix, if ever. Executive producer Warren Leight told Entertainment Weekly that the script split the cast. It was really interesting to see people read that script and have different interpretations about who did what and whether or not they deserved prison for it, he stated.

This is how Hollywood now works. The news half of entertainment conglomerates creates a story out of nothing; the entertainment half then makes money off of it.

The Trayvon Martin story was a fairly simple one until the leftist media got hold of it. It was the story of a Hispanic man concerned about crime in his neighborhood  particularly crime committed by young black men, who had disproportionately committed such crime in his community  following a young black man, getting into an altercation with that young black man, being beaten up by that young black man, and shooting that young black man in the chest. The mainstream media then turned the story into that of a white racist viciously following and shooting an innocent young black man. To do so, they lied repeatedly  NBC News edited the call in order make Zimmerman sound racist, CNN suggested that Zimmerman used a racial slur, and multiple outlets claimed Zimmerman had not been wounded. Then when the Department of Justice and FBI could find no evidence that Zimmerman was a racist, the left continued to promulgate that narrative.

...

Americans should now take the stories pushed by the media with a large grain of salt. It isnt enough for Hollywood to twist the truth. Hollywoods other hand, the news media, will create its own truth for Hollywood to twist.

Paula Deen Murders Trayvon Martin | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 24, 2014)

*Hollywoods Muslim Lies*

January 24, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield






In real life, terrorists are almost always Muslim. In the movie theater, they are anything but. Americas fictional secret agents, covert operatives and rogue cops who play by their own rules have spent more time battling Serbian terrorists than Muslim terrorists. 

Before September 11, 24&#8242;s Jack Bauer was fighting the international menace of Serbian terrorism. Serbian terrorists also showed up in 1999&#8242;s Diplomatic Siege when their Serbian Liberation Front took over a US embassy and in 1997&#8242;s The Peacemaker with George Clooney rushing to stop a Serb from detonating a nuke in New York City.

...

The neo-nationalists of the Netherlands that Pyne had discovered were probably Pim Fortuyns party. Fortuyn was a Sociology professor who favored drug legalization, gay marriage and less Muslim immigration. The neo-nationalist threat of the Netherlands did not prove lasting when around the time that Sum of All Fears was playing in theaters; Fortuyn was murdered by a leftist who, like Pyne, worried about the plight of the Muslims.

In an even bigger cliche, Theo van Gogh, who had just finished directing May 6th, a movie about the assassination of Pim Fortuyn, was murdered by Mohammed Bouyeri, a Muslim immigrant from Morocco who told the victims mother that he could have no empathy for her because she was a non-Muslim.

It was the sort of ridiculous cliche that Dan Pyne would never have put into a script.

Instead Dan Pyne went on to write a remake of the Manchurian Candidate in which Communist China was replaced by the Manchurian Corporation. Hes currently working on a movie featuring a Syrian rescue worker who gets mistaken for a terrorist while trying to save lives during Hurricane Katrina.

Its a cliche, but its the kind of cliche that Hollywood likes.

...

The Peacemaker, a movie written and co-produced by the Cockburns, whose politics are slightly to the left of Stalin, was the inaugural feature from the failed Spielberg-Geffen-Katzenberg Dreamworks studio and disappointed critics and audiences. The Cockburns would never try their hand at film fiction again unless you count American Casino, their documentary about the financial collapse, which had a financial collapse of its own with an opening weekend of $1,397.

Sum of All Fears, the movie inspired by the Netherlands neo-nationalist threat, was the weakest performer of the Tom Clancy movies when accounting for ticket price inflation and full budget. And it still had a much better opening weekend than Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit.

Failure however wont stop Hollywood from alerting the nation to the terrorist threat lurking in Orthodox Churches or the Dutch neo-nationalists trying to nuke our cities. Hollywoods handpicked leaders were the ones who made the country vulnerable to Islamic terrorism and their industry has gone on covering up for them with movies in which the villains can be anyone and everyone except the real killers.


Hollywood?s Muslim Lies | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 5, 2014)

*Shapiro: Hoffman's Death An Indictment Of Hollywood Drug Culture
'Hollywood enables drug use' *​
2.4.2014 |Albert Merrick

Truth Revolt Editor-in-Chief Ben Shapiro defended his critique of Hollywood culture following the death of Phillip Seymour Hoffman in a debate with Mediaites Matt Wilstein.

The debate on radio station KIRO centered around Shapiros criticism of the role that Hollywood culture played in Hoffmans death, and Wilsteins charge that Shapiro was politicizing the tragedy.

Shapiro said that Hoffmans death can be directly linked to the culture of the industry in which he was employed:

Hollywood enables drug use. Hollywood unfortunately has a long history of treating drug use among its stars as little more than something bothersome to be dealt with out of sight out of mind and as long as no one dies its basically ok. The environment that Hollywood creates is not conducive to virtue.

Wilstein attacked at the margins, saying Hoffman wasnt actually a Hollywood byproduct:

Phillip Seymour Hoffman is not exactly the poster child of Hollywood. He lived in New York and was a theater actorto lump him in with this leftist Hollywood culture is unfair.

...

Shapiro: Hoffman's Death An Indictment Of Hollywood Drug Culture | Truth Revolt


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 18, 2015)

Some of these liberals are WAY WAY out there...

*Whoopi Warns Against Letting in Only Christian Refugees: 'Hitler Was a Christian'*
* Uh, do what now? *
11.18.2015
News
Trey Sanchez






On Tuesday's _The View_, the ladies were once again sitting around the table at ABC studios and discussing the pressing issues we are facing as a country - in this case, Syrian refugees. When the idea of only allowing Christian refugees across our borders came up as a topic, Whoopi Goldberg, WWII aficionado, chimed in with this reminder of why that would be a terrible idea:

Hitler was a Christian.

And no one laughed. Really!

...

Whoopi Warns Against Letting in Only Christian Refugees: 'Hitler Was a Christian'


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 14, 2015)

*Francis Ford Coppola: Muslims Aren't Terrorists, George Washington was a Terrorist*
* "We were terrorists, in the United States." *
December 14, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






Finally, the debate over Obama's plan to bring 1,300 ISIS supporters to America has an authoritative voice. The producer of Jeepers Creepers III has weighed in. And I do mean weighed in.

In an interview with Variety magazine, Francis Ford Coppola, jury president of the 15th Marrakech International Film Festival, accused the international media of shallowness, saying that the West failed to recognize the roots of radical Islam as a result.

Said the veteran director. “I know a lot about the Middle East and I know a lot about Islam and it seems to me what we have are fundamentalists who are taking the wrong parts of their religion. I don’t even know where to find what they’re taking from it.”

Maybe the Koran?

"Then fight in the cause of Allah." Quran 2:244

"And fight with them until there is no more fitna (disorder, unbelief) and religion is all for Allah" Quran (8:39)

"Let those fight in the way of Allah who sell the life of this world for the other." Quran (4:74)

"Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"  Quran (8:12)

"It is not for a Prophet that he should have prisoners of war until he had made a great slaughter in the land..." Quran (8:67)

Some places for Coppola to start looking. But wait, in a shocking plot twist, we're the real terrorists.

...

Francis Ford Coppola: Muslims Aren't Terrorists, George Washington was a Terrorist


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 19, 2015)

*A Hollywood Christmas Story*
* The price you pay to be Republican in California. *
December 18, 2015
Larry Elder







...

Sandra told us about an acting gig in the home of a well-known comedian for some online video. When Sandra found out, because of some offhand comment, that the comedian was also a conservative, they started talking — only to be to be interrupted by the cameraman who complained about their "right-wing crap." Sandra said, "(The comedian) reminded him that, one, this was her own home , and, two, she hired him , and then the cameraman finally shut up."

I told a story I once heard about actor Ed Asner.

"On the set of 'Lou Grant,'" I said, "Asner said he never hired anyone who voted for Ronald Reagan. Publicly said it!"

I told them about the time a movie was filmed at the house next door to mine. The film's location scout negotiated with me to use my driveway and patio area for parking and catering.

During the filming, I stood on my porch and watched them shoot some takes. The caterer came over to me, said he enjoyed my show, and we talked for 15 to 20 minutes.

Months later, the same caterer called my radio show. He said when people observed him speaking with me, "The word spread that I must therefore be a Republican. Haven't worked on a shoot since."

After a few minutes swapping stories, a man yelled from a booth on the tree lot and told Mark and Tommy to "get back to work." As they scattered, Mark pointed to the booth and whispered, "He's the owner. When I told him you were here, he said, 'And you're impressed by that guy?'" I laughed, "Not a fan." He shook his head. "Occupational hazard," I said, "I just hope he doesn't jack up the price on me." We laughed.

I looked around for several more minutes, making sure that I was getting the best tree for the size and shape I wanted. But I settled on the one I first liked.

"$80," said the owner. I handed him my credit card, and signed the receipt before recalling that Mark told me it was $60. Maybe, I thought, I misheard Mark. But then I remembered being shown the $60 tag.

So I found Mark, and told him that his boss charged me $80. Angry, he told me to wait and stormed over to the booth. The boss and he had an animated exchange. I couldn't hear what was said, but I was refunded $20.

After two workers tied the tree to the top of my car. I found Mark, put my arm around him and thanked him for intervening. "But I better get out of here while you still have a job."

Mark didn't disagree. But he smiled, "This town. Merry Christmas."

A Hollywood Christmas Story


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 20, 2015)

LOL

Steven Spielberg making an anti-Jewish movie? What lala land do you live in?

How do these weird ideas get in people's heads.

"Spielberg is anti-arm because the guy on the beach in SPR loses his arm."   Honestly this is about all some of these people need to write a "let's hate libruls" post.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 20, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> LOL
> 
> Steven Spielberg making an anti-Jewish movie? What lala land do you live in?
> 
> ...



ENJOY...
Why do people hate Liberals? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 20, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


No, just something made up.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 20, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...



Not interested in someone's anger issues. It should just be titled 'why people hate'. That is what it is about.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 20, 2015)

I would suggest if the helpless OP thinks they are being held down by hollywood, exercise some personal responsibility and try to change it in real life instead of whining online like a pussy.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 20, 2015)

WheelieAddict said:


> I would suggest if the helpless OP thinks they are being held down by hollywood, exercise some personal responsibility and try to change it in real life instead of whining online like a pussy.



Its obvious why the conservative establishment hasn't spent the money to construct an alternative to Hollywood, its because they can't. Hollywood is populated with the most creative and beautiful people on Earth. Conservatives don't qualify in either of those categories.

Otherwise Rupert Murdoch and Fish Dimbaugh would have spent the money to put out high production conservative films for the past 20 years. They haven't. At least they know their limitations.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 28, 2016)

*Hollywood WomenAvoid Giving to Hillary*
*Staying away in droves*
1.27.2016
News
BrianLilley






Women in Hollywood are hardly beating a path to the Hillary Clinton campaign. Only one in four on the list have opened their purses for Clinton, according to a review of the 100 most powerful women in Tinseltown in_The Hollywood Reporter_.


...

One industry insider told THR that all the powerful women want a woman in the White House - some just wish the candidate were not Hillary.

Hollywood Women Avoid Giving to Hillary


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2016)

Whoop-dee-doo...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 28, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Whoop-dee-doo...







...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Whoop-dee-doo...
> ...


_Whoop-dee-doo..._


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 7, 2016)

*Moron alert...*
*



*
*



*
...
*Bernie Sanders 'Speaks' to Mark Ruffalo: 'Awoke Something in Me'*
* You mean a large, green anti-socialism rage monster?… No? *
3.7.2016
News
Trey Sanchez





  Something has awoken inside Mark Ruffalo, liberal Hollywood activist and anger management poster boy The Hulk on the big screen. But unlike conservatives, whose inner rage monsters are provoked by the idea of a ferociously socialist president, this actor metamorphosizes into something altogether different: a gently gushing praise factory of socialist delight.

After Sunday's Democratic presidential debate, Ruffalo was on hand to describe his new-found love for Sanders to MSNBC:

...

  Ruffalo is a big anti-fracker and left-wing environmentalist, whose hysterical activism has rendered him blind to factual science that proves fracking isn't contaminating water supplies around America.

But sounding off in the spin room at MSNBC, Ruffalo doubled down his beliefs and support of Sanders:

...

Bernie Sanders 'Speaks' to Mark Ruffalo: 'Awoke Something in Me'


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 7, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> *Moron alert...*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The men of the Right spend a lot of time and energy posting about homosexual men.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 7, 2016)

Political Junky said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Moron alert...*
> ...



And the wimps on the Left indulge in all that debauchery and expect us to pay for the science to cure your stupid asses...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 22, 2016)

*Leftist Heads Explode Over ‘Anti-Muslim’ Terrorism Thriller*
* Because the bad guys aren’t white businessmen. *
March 22, 2016
Mark Tapson





  The great majority of movie reviewers lean far left politically, so when they sneeringly dismiss a new Hollywood action thriller as “terror exploitation,” “racist, “jingoistic,” “terror porn,” “outrageously propagandistic,” “anti-Muslim xenophobia” and “the perfect movie for Donald Trump’s America,” then you can take that as a strong recommendation for getting to the cinema.

The Gerard Butler action vehicle_ London Has Fallen_ opened recently and reviewers are panning it as brutal, cheesy, implausible, and clichéd. Apparently those reviewers are unfamiliar with the genre or feel it is beneath them, because it is generally the nature of action thrillers to _be_ brutal, cheesy, implausible, and clichéd. Moviegoers aren’t drawn to action thrillers for their slice-of-life realism or cinematic aesthetics; they want a two-hour dose of escapist adrenalin, an action-packed, over-the-top fun ride, and on that score _London Has Fallen_ satisfies. The audience I saw it with on opening day applauded at the end.

In this followup to last year’s terrorism thriller _Olympus Has Fallen_, Butler plays Secret Service agent Mike Banning, who almost single-handedly disrupts a plot, conceived by a Pakistani terror mastermind, to execute the American President on live television. In the process Banning lays waste in various ways to practically an entire battalion of terrorists. The movie is an uncomplicated guilty pleasure with the added bonus of providing the audience with a jihadist-killing catharsis – in other words, just the sort of flick to inspire patriots and raise the hackles of Progressive reviewers everywhere.

...

Leftist Heads Explode Over ‘Anti-Muslim’ Terrorism Thriller


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 22, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> *Leftist Heads Explode Over ‘Anti-Muslim’ Terrorism Thriller*
> * Because the bad guys aren’t white businessmen. *
> March 22, 2016
> Mark Tapson
> ...


Bad movie.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 18, 2017)

*Chelsea Handler: 'Let's Teach the Predator-In-Chief a Lesson'*
* "We have to make fun of him." *
1.17.2017
News
Paul Bois




(stupid C)

Comedian Chelsea Handler – the woman who "was horrified and crying all night" following Trump's election – plans to fight the "right wing political assault" on her beloved abortion rights, a practice she finds hilarious.  

Writing for _The Hollywood Reporter_, Handler said the "Predator-In-Chief" Donald Trump must be stopped, and only self-righteous comediennes like herself can do it.  

"Let’s teach our Predator-In-Chief a lesson that he can’t do anything he wants, and that he can’t trample all over the rights of America’s 162 million women and girls," she wrote. 

Again advertising the so-called "Women's March on Washington," which would be more aptly titled the "*Pro-Choice* Women's March on Washington" since all pro-life feminists are excluded (amplifiers make all the difference wherever the left is concerned), Handler warned that Trump will bring back the "Dark Ages" for women.  

...


"First and foremost, I’m a comedian. But also, we have to hold him accountable. And we have to make fun of him, just like you’d make fun of anybody who was president," *Handler told Variety. "Obama was boring in that sense — there was nothing to make fun of because he was so responsible and such a leader."*
(this bitch is so far out there...)

The 41-year-old comedienne didn't say whether or not she had the cajones to tell that to some of the Middle-East's Christians suffering under ISIS. 

Chelsea Handler: 'Let's Teach the Predator-In-Chief a Lesson'


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 27, 2017)

*What Trump Can Expect from Hollywood*
* And how he should fight back. *
January 26, 2017
Daniel Greenfield





When Bush left office, he was followed out the door by two movies. W, by Marxist crackpot Oliver Stone, was a Saturday Night Live skit with an all-star cast. The movie lost money and was quickly forgotten. The other, even more toxic production was Death of a President, released years earlier which fantasized about Bush’s assassination and remained a guilty pleasure for left-wing viewers.

Obama departs with a very different industry farewell. Southside With You glamorizes his first date with Michelle. And Netflix is pushing Barry, which revisits Obama as a college student wondering just how he’s going to wreck the country. Both movies are love letters to a man whom Hollywood loves. As opposed to its Bush movies which were cinematic poison pen notes to a man whom it hated.

...

The direct attacks on Trump don’t matter. Despite Meryl Streep’s delusions, no one will stay up nights worrying that New Jersey actresses who spend all their time trying to sound vaguely British will be deported. Millions of Americans are fascinated by the haircuts, outfits, marriages, divorces, box offices, collectibles and recollections of celebrities. They aren’t interested in their politics.

Public grandstanding by celebrities during the Bush years, whether it was Susan Sarandon, Sean Penn, Woody Harrelson, Jeananne Garafalo or the Dixie Chicks, quickly made them laughingstocks. It wasn’t just partisan disagreement. The public refused to take their politics seriously. They became a joke.

The same thing happened to Meryl Streep.

But the entertainment industry can do a great deal to undermine Trump’s policies. Forget the vanity anti-war movies. Those will be on their way in a few years, but they won’t make much of a difference. The real damage will come from a drumbeat of agenda items organically embedded into the culture.

During the Bush years, the entertainment industry developed a sudden interest in civil liberties and government surveillance. Messages about the danger of giving the government the power to fight terrorism were embedded across a whole range of TV shows and movies. The effect was incremental and so was the damage. (Tellingly much of this messaging vanished with the rise of Obama.)

Civil liberties messaging is already being brushed off. Expect it to start showing up before long.

The industry will be undermining support for Trump’s policies. Look for louder and more pervasive messaging on immigration, law enforcement and trade. As well as an anti-government message. And if they don’t influence you, they just might have an impact on your children and grandchildren.

Conservatives are very good at responding to confrontational stunts, whether it’s a movie or a celebrity, but they are far worse at coping with a relentless stream of propaganda that is dispersed and broken up into smaller pieces to be spread across popular culture. And they underestimate the impact it can have.

The former is a rant. The latter is culture. And culture is the sea that most of the country swims in.

The celebrities badmouthing Bush were just as ineffective as those ranting about Trump. But the entertainment industry constructed an encompassing narrative which helped shift perceptions about Bush’s policies. Nobody pays attention to actors pounding the teleprompter. But package the same message around those same actors playing likeable characters and you manufacture a social consensus.

Millions of people get their ideas about what life is really like from shows and movies. When everything they watch carries an assumption, they accept the assumption as a social consensus. And eventually conservatives adopt it as a done deal. It’s happened before. And it can easily happen again.

While the entertainment industry appears particularly impotent right before an inauguration, its attacks are most effective when there is a crisis and confidence in the man in the White House falls.

The industry can bide its time. Forget the awkward celebrity attacks. The public rants are echoes of cocktail party chatter from the bubble. The magazine cover set floats in the slime of its own entitlement.

But it’s not the stars that are dangerous. It’s the machine.

The machine isn’t a movie or a celebrity. It’s the entire sum of popular culture. It’s the vast majority of movies, shows, books and songs that the country will consume in any given year. It’s a narrative.

While the industry is powerful, it’s also weak. The economics of the business make it terribly fragile. More money is being bet on fewer projects than ever. And the legalities of the industry are also shaky.

The entertainment industry is converging on a handful of monopolies. Monsters like Disney, Comcast or the potential AT&T and Time Warner merger control everything from content creation to distribution. Take Comcast which combines a cable company, Universal, NBC and assorted cable channels.

Then there’s China. The industry depends on the Communist dictatorship for box office revenue. China increasingly controls how Hollywood makes movies and owns a big chunk of our theaters. Trump’s showdown with China will significantly impact an industry intertwined with the PRC.

It’s not only left-wing politics that makes Hollywood fearful of Trump.

Hollywood is not the first industry we think of when it comes to Trump’s trade policies, but the majority of its box office comes from foreign countries. Its movies are financed by foreign investors, filmed abroad and make most of their money overseas. There’s nothing American about many of them.

Movies are the foreign import that the People’s Republic of China likes the least.  If a trade war breaks out, the latest Disney installment of a billion dollar franchise will be the first to feel the bite.

Trump has a great deal of potential leverage over the industry. The question is whether he will use it.

The entertainment industry has long pursued a radical anti-American agenda. It has made its hostility to Trump clear. Audiences have failed to punish Hollywood’s propaganda. But Trump can.

Hollywood is obsessed with transforming America. It’s time for America to transform it instead.

What Trump Can Expect from Hollywood


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 8, 2017)

*Celebs Furious Over Devos Confirmation: 'Declared War on Our Children'*
* "Even the worst countries don't sh–t on their own kids." *
2.7.2017
News
Paul Bois





Now that Betsy DeVos has been confirmed as President Trump's Secretary of Education, the left finally understands that all their tantrum throwing and "p–ssy hat"-wearing has gotten them nowhere. What are they doing about it? Throwing more tantrums, albeit _sans _"p–ssy hats."

Celebrities from _Avengers_ director Joss Whedon – the man who called Ivanka Trump a dog – pounded their iPhones so hard after DeVos clinched the confirmation it yielded into a statement on Twitter.

According to documentary propagandist Michael Moore, America officially became the "worst" country by confirming DeVos, since "the worst countries don't sh–t on their own kids." Moore has clearly never been to North Korea, though he has been to Cuba, and liked it. By that account, Moore officially believes that malnourished kids living under a 24/7 police state doesn't come close to the brutality of giving them school choice. Deez some strange times, Mr. Bojangles.

Comedian Andy Richter (Conan O'Brien's sidekick) also had something to say about it, but this is a man who previously expressed "eternal" gratitude for the abortion of his unborn child. Such are the smug Hollywood moralists who claim to care about the next generation. War on children, indeed.

Here are some of the opinions our cultural betters shared with us from their thrones on Mount Olympus:

...

Celebs Furious Over Devos Confirmation: 'Declared War on Our Children'


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 14, 2017)

*Grammys So White? Some Calling for Boycott Because Beyonce Didn’t Win*
* Being super rich with millions of adoring fans means nothing if skin color isn’t recognized. *
2.13.2017
News
Trey Sanchez

Apparently, it’s not just the Oscars that are “so white”; now it’s the Grammys, too.

According to a piece in _The New York Times_, a new boycott is brewing in the music industry against too many awards going to white artists.

The straw that broke the camel’s back this year was when Adele won Album of the Year instead of Beyonce, who can now count Sunday night as the third year in a row she was snubbed in that category. (Not to worry, though; Queen Bey, as she’s called, has racked up 62 nominations and 22 golden trophies. Not too shabby.) But since skin color is more important than accomplishments to the Left, the Grammys has been dubbed racist.

...

As for Beyonce’s reaction to the controversy, she “has not spoken about her Grammy defeat,” Coscarelli said. After the show, she and her husband, Jay-Z, released an exclusive song through Tidal, his streaming platform, which will ensure they will continue to rake in the dough.

But boycotters gotta boycott.

Grammys So White? Some Calling for Boycott Because Beyonce Didn’t Win


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 13, 2017)

*Kristen Bell on Celebrity Activism: No 'Less Allowed to Share What I Believe’*
3.13.2017 

News
Michael Horn


Actress Kristen Bell, who promoted the so-called "gender wage gap" during the Hillary campaign, intentionally insulting stay-at-home moms, wants all of you in middle-America to know she has every right to call you misogynistic, sexist, racist, bigot, homophobes without any evidence to support her claims. 

Apparently she hasn't learned the lesson of Trump's election victory and thinks that the audiences she insuluts will still buy tickets to see her movies. 

In an interview with Sharon Waxman, CEO of the openly left-leaning, very politicized showbiz site The Wrap, at the BE Conference in Austin, Bell admitted she would rather use her newfound platform to bash and insult people that do not share her views than show grace and appreciation for the audiences that gave her that platform in the first place. Veruca Salt's got nothing on Bell's former character Veronica Mars in the "Give it to me now" department. 

“So I’m not a citizen anymore because I’m an actor? F–ck that,” Bell said. “I’m a citizen of the United States, I’m allowed to say what I want to say.”

The issue here is prudence and manners. Bell apparently has none. 

...

Kristen Bell on Celebrity Activism: No 'Less Allowed to Share What I Believe’


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 22, 2017)

*THE MOVIE "GET OUT" AND ITS MESSAGE TO -- AND ABOUT -- AMERICA*
*Implacable white evil, black powerlessness, and sacralized black-on-white violence.*
March 22, 2017

Danusha V. Goska






_Get Out _is one of the most celebrated and successful films of 2017. In late February, it opened at box office number one. It has a 99% fresh rating at Rotten Tomatoes. Its success is remarkable for a low-budget, 103-minute, R-rated horror film that cost only $4.5 million to make and that features no box office stars. It is comedian Jordan Peele's debut as a director. Peele is the first African American director to debut a film that earned more than $100 million. Why is _Get Out _so successful, and what does its success say about, and to, America?

_Get Out_ opens on Dre (Lakeith Stanfield), a black man walking through an American suburb. He is talking on his cell phone. His comments reveal that he is lost and afraid. The suburb is a foreign, threatening terrain where young black men like himself assume that they are prey animals and might be murdered by irrational whites at any moment. A car drives up. The car's driver attacks the young black man and places his body in the trunk of the car and drives off. During this scene, the song "Run Little Rabbit" is heard on the soundtrack. The song's lyrics include, "On the farm it's rabbit pie day … Bang bang bang goes the farmer's gun. Run rabbit run." The song emphasizes Dre's innocence and vulnerability, white people's status as predatory killers, and the white penchant for consuming black people whole, literally or metaphorically.

Cut to Rose (Allison Williams) and Chris (Daniel Kaluuya). Rose, a beautiful, very thin, and refined young rich girl, is taking Chris, her photographer boyfriend, to her parents' home. "Will they be okay with my being black?" Chris asks. Of course, Rose reassures him. "If my father could have voted for Obama a third time, he would have."

...

The only solution the film offers is killing all whites, in the goriest ways possible. No, I don't think Peele would argue this in so many words. Which means, in his worldview, there is no solution.

The reality is that Peele needs no solution. He is a comfortable and lucky man leading a comfortable and lucky life. He's not addressing the problem of race in America; he's addressing the problem of a lack of racism in the life of lucky persons like himself. It is safe to guess that he is attempting to seal his own authenticity as a black man by making _Get Out._ The poor blacks who are naïve enough to believe his message – that all-powerful white racism has doomed them for life – are the one who will be the real victims of this film.

The Movie "Get Out" and its Message to -- and about -- America


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 23, 2017)

*Chelsea Handler’s shot at expectant dad Eric Trump hits her right in the face; Update: Donald Trump Jr., Eric Trump weigh in; Update: Handler’s excuse: ‘I’m a little stoned’ *
Posted at 4:42 pm on March 20, 2017 by Sarah D.

20 Mar



 Chelsea Handler *✔* @chelseahandler 
I guess one of @realDonaldTrump's sons is expecting a new baby. Just what we need. Another person with those jeans. Let's hope for a girl.

 Follow


 Lewis P. @_Sweet_Lew 
@chelseahandler @realDonaldTrump are you an amateur jeaneologist?

20 Mar



 Chelsea Handler *✔* @chelseahandler 
I guess one of @realDonaldTrump's sons is expecting a new baby. Just what we need. Another person with those jeans. Let's hope for a girl.

 Follow


 ClaudetteS @jakesnanny13 
@chelseahandler @realDonaldTrump Jeans? Really?

As Twitchy told you, Eric and Lara Trump’s announcement that they’re expecting a baby boy this September invited all kinds of nastiness. Supposed comedienne Chelsea Handler couldn’t resist the urge to get in on the action.

Gird your loins, because you’re about to be smacked with a buttload of wit and brilliance:

...

Chelsea Handler's shot at expectant dad Eric Trump hits her right in the face





...


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 25, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Tony Kushner and Steven Spieilberg are both Jewish. I doubt they're anti-Israel.



You are not that bright. Jews are their own worst enemy. Many of them are antiIsrael and outright antisemitic.




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## American_Jihad (May 3, 2017)

_She's a fucking moronic dud...
_

*CHELSEA HANDLER, MUSLIM BEARDS AND NO FUN IN ISLAM*
*Has Handler considered that Muslim terrorists might be having fun?*
May 3, 2017

Jamie Glazov






Recently, Kumail Nanjiani, the star of HBO’s “Silicon Valley,” complained to Chelsea Handler on her Netflix talk show about the supposed negative image of Muslims in American popular culture. A Pakistani-American and Muslim, Nanjiani asked Handler what she sees in her head when she thinks of Muslims and Handler answered that she envisions “serious people” and “…not like …fun.” Nanjiani interjected “there’s a beard” as she was speaking and she agreed and repeated “beard”.

Handler’s answer, apparently, revealed the horrific bigotry of America and its culture — and Nanjiani explained what a big scandal it all represents. This is why, he told Handler, his wife wants to start a Tumblr called, ‘Muslims Having Fun.’ Because, you see, as Nanjiani whined, one never sees Muslims having fun in American popular culture.

...

Chelsea Handler, Muslim Beards And No Fun In Islam


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 5, 2017)

*Chelsea Handler to Ivanka: Tell Your 'F–cking A–hole' Father to Support Abortion*
*Stay classy, Chelsea.*
6.2.2017 

News

Michael Horn





...

When Handler asked Silverman if Ivanka could persuade The Donald, she responded, “I’m so dead inside when it comes to all of this."

On Twitter, Silverman said she told Ivanka "‘This is your chance. You are writing your life story here.'”

Trump now has both the anti-science environmentalists and anti-science pro-abortionists terrified. Mission accomplished.

Chelsea Handler to Ivanka: Tell Your 'F–cking A–hole' Father to Support Abortion

MOST OF THE RABID LEFT ARE DEAD INSIDE THEMSELVES...




Another cock holster...


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 5, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> *Chelsea Handler: 'Let's Teach the Predator-In-Chief a Lesson'*
> * "We have to make fun of him." *
> 1.17.2017
> News
> ...


Too bad Chelsea isn't funny.  Have you seen her pathetic performance in This Means War? My question would be...why does Hollywoid employ these untalented bafoon's?

It's no wonder all of the best actors today are not American.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 5, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> *Kristen Bell on Celebrity Activism: No 'Less Allowed to Share What I Believe’*
> 3.13.2017
> 
> News
> ...


Yep. Celebrities can't deal when the fans tell them to stick it where the sun don't shine. Apparently when reality sets in and they learn that the world isn't made up of "yes men" and their ass kissing fans...it hurts their feelers.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 5, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Chelsea Handler: 'Let's Teach the Predator-In-Chief a Lesson'*
> ...


There are more republicans and conservatives in follywood then you think, but they are invisible so they can work. It's like college you hide it until you graduate then you send them a note of your true colors lol. You see what happened to last man standing we know it was political and on synopsis it is unproven...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 7, 2017)

*Chelsea Handler: Gun Owners' 'Hobby' Gets People Killed*
*"Nobody is trying to take away your guns."*
6.6.2017

News
Michael Horn






Comedienne and part-time anti-Trump crusader Chelsea Handler did more than just blast the NRA in her latest gun control rant, but also the gun owners themselves, even putting the blood of innocents on their hands.

Handler, who will be honored at the anti-gun Brady Center Bear Awards Wednesday night, said in an interview with the _Hollywood Reporter_ that President Trump loves the "gun lobby" and "doesn’t give a sh*t about people." Actually, he "doesn’t care about anybody." She told _THR_:


...

The various gun control measures recommended by Handler have already been tried in places like California and they have shown to produce little to no results when curtailing gun violence.

Chelsea Handler: Gun Owners' 'Hobby' Gets People Killed


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 8, 2017)

Oh My, the horror, will leftiewood shun her???

*Lindsay Lohan urges people to stop bullying Trump*
July 5, 2017 12:57 PM





Actress Lindsay Lohan, who in February expressed guarded optimism about President Donald Trump, tweeted wholeheartedly in favor of the chief executive over the holiday weekend.

“THIS IS our president. Stop #bullying him & start trusting him,” the “Mean Girls” star tweeted Monday night in response to a Trump supporter’s tweet. 

...

Responding to another Trump supporter minutes later, she added her admiration of first lady Melania Trump, as well as the two of the president’s four adult children who are affiliated with his administration. “@realDonaldTrump @IvankaTrump @FLOTUS @DonaldJTrumpJr are kind people,” tweeted Lohan, who is originally from Cold Spring Harbor and Merrick. “As An American, why speak poorly of anyone? #FAITH #July4th.”

...

Lindsay Lohan: ‘Stop bullying Trump’


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 23, 2017)

*James Woods: 'I'm Blacklisted in Hollywood'*
*"My #Repub actor friends are terrified of losing their ability to provide for their families.”*
8.22.2017 

News

Michael Horn





It's no secret that the leftist swamp that is Hollywood has a blacklist for conservatives, even for actors as accomplished as James Woods.

According to the openly conservative Woods, that blacklist is real and began to affect his career after he switched from being a Democrat during the Bill Clinton sex scandal when "every single #Democrat without exception stood behind a convicted perjurer. That was the end [for me]."

...

On how it affected his career, Woods said: “While #Liberals scream about the 50’s blacklist, my #Repub actor friends are terrified of losing their ability to provide for their families.”

...

That may work for James Woods, but up-and-coming conservative actors beware. 

James Woods: 'I'm Blacklisted in Hollywood'


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Political Junky (Aug 23, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> Oh My, the horror, will leftiewood shun her???
> 
> *Lindsay Lohan urges people to stop bullying Trump*
> July 5, 2017 12:57 PM
> ...


Was she sober?


----------

